# First spawn log! Copper HMPK x Marble VT



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Actually have babies hatched out of my very first successful spawn so figured I best get a spawn log started. 😊

The female is a blueish/pinkish colored marble veil tail. *I know her head shape isn’t ideal but the male has a good shaped head so I am hoping he’ll improve that in the fry. **Also this is the female post breeding so she has a little damage to her fins, it was not like that prior to breeding. These just happen to be the best pictures I got of her that show her coloration. 
















Male is a gorgeous copper half moon plakat. He did such a great job building his bubble nest and taking care of the eggs!
















They didn’t produce a ton of eggs but for their first time as well as mine I am just glad to have gotten some!
In this last pic you can see the babies! Just look at all those tiny tails and eyes! They aren’t free swimming yet so I think I am going to leave the male in until tomorrow morning, we’ll see.








Sorry for bad picture quality, my lighting and tank photo taking skills aren’t up to par yet.
As I work on raising these baby bettas, I’ll keep this log updated. Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated! Have a nice day!


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

UPDATE: Pulled the male out as the babies were moving more (still not quite free swimming yet, but doing well enough that I feel comfortable that they’ll do well) and he needed a good rest and some food. Most still got yolk sacs from what I can see but I still gave them a little egg yolk for those that’re ready to start eating. They also have Java fern in there which is providing microorganisms for them to feed on while they’re still small. Water will be partially changed tomorrow since from my research I know the egg yolk decreases water quality. Love watching my teeny tiny betta fry and can’t wait to watch them grow.
























Sorry for the iffy photo quality, I don’t have my camera set up yet to try and get better pictures so these are all mobile phones.


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Babies are free swimming very nicely. They’re also enjoying the egg yolk. I haven’t witnessed any eating the live microorganisms from the Java fern but I’m sure they have. They’ve already seemingly grown some, I am hopeful they’ll continue this quick growing pace.








*Also is there a way to put videos on this? I have some cool ones of the betta fry eating the egg yolk that I’d like to put here but I can’t find the section to attach a video. Your help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

F4TBettas said:


> *Also is there a way to put videos on this? I have some cool ones of the betta fry eating the egg yolk that I’d like to put here but I can’t find the section to attach a video. Your help would be appreciated. Thanks!


I think you can only put videos from youtube. I'm not sure though... @RussellTheShihTzu


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I have had luck converting videos to an animated GIF using this site


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Update: My beautiful babies are doing very well! Have had one die off, but that’s part of raising and keeping animals. They’re now sharing space with a tiger nerite snail to help take care of any excess food.
Firstly here are links to YouTube videos of them eating the egg yolk and being cute that I wanted to post in the previous update.

















LOVE this picture! ❤ Little fry in a big big world. 🌎 

















A few of my fry. I especially love the second one, it already looks like it might be a copper with its iridescent sheen. It is so hard to believe that bettas start out this tiny.
*please ignore the muck and smudges on the glass 🫣 I’m cleaning it tomorrow

I am having so much fun with this group that I am starting a second betta breeding project tomorrow. It is going to be hopefully be a copper koi PK x red Cambodian marble double ray CT. I’ve tried pairing my koi male briefly before without success since he was quite aggressive and harmful to the female. He didn’t cause any fatalities but I am a bit hesitant to give him another chance. I’ve conditioned him up a bit more and I’ll be watching this pair very closely as I introduce them. I’ll be starting a new spawn log if that breeding is a success. I know the female is 100% ready so I might just cross her with a different male if my koi proves to be a bad choice for breeding. Wish me luck! 😊


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Update: They are starting to really grow and their size differences are quite noticeable on a day to day basis. They still have a long ways to go but I am very pleased with how they’re doing. Here are some pictures and a video I took of one of them at their midday feeding. 😊
























This last one is really starting to get a lot of iridescence. A very promising potential copper Betta fry.


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

Update: baby bettas are doing good. Split the group in half and moved into two different tanks. Separated based upon the larger ones in one tank and smaller ones in the other, since there was one fry in particular that was getting to be almost 2x bigger even though I spread the food out evenly. Got a good count, a little over 20 beta fry from this pairing. Not the biggest spawn but it is good enough for me.


































This might be my last update for just a bit. I’m having surgery soon so not sure if I’ll be up to taking pictures or updating the forum, but it’ll depend on how I feel.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## F4TBettas (7 mo ago)

UPDATE: Thanks for those that wished me luck with my surgery. Unfortunately had a bit of a flop happen with both of my spawns. My parents did their best to care for them while I was out of commission but all of smaller sized fry that I grouped together died off and in the larger group of fry only the one giant one survived. I think that one fry is a bit of a cannibal which is why none of the other larger fry had a chance at surviving.
I know with me being out of commission unable to give them the best care and how much difficulty I’ve had performing water changes had a huge contribution to this unfortunate failure.

I’ve did a repeat breeding of my Copper male with the Veiltail female. I didn’t see many eggs so I pulled her out and put my Marble CT female with him some. So my future spawn will be a mixing pot of fry. Since I still have that one strong sole survivor of the original cross I will use this spawn log to update y’all on that one’s progress and I will use the second spawn log to follow this mystery, mixed spawn.

I will try to get some new pictures of the little monster tomorrow.

Any tips y’all can give me to make water changes and cleaning the tank with tiny fry easier would be a godsend.


----------



## baldkio (13 d ago)

Cover Tails (VT) are exceptionally normal in the betta business. Reproducers efficiently manufacture them by throwing together what at any point variety they have. The market just requests for "vivid" examples. Thusly (Asian) raisers don't think about hereditary perspectives and may frequently deliver hereditarily more vulnerable bettas. Since VT are exceptionally normal, they are genuinely modest. You could experience issues rehoming VT.



Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox


----------



## flowerbean (6 d ago)

Also this is the female post breeding so she has a little damage to her fins, it was not like that prior to breeding. These just happen to be the best pictures I got of her that show her coloration.


----------

